# Installation FreeCAD



## fentuz (11 Mars 2006)

Salut,

Je suis a la recherche d'une applcation CAD. J'ai trouve : freeCAD

J'ai telecharge les fichiers, dizipper puis j'ai trouve un fichier exe Unix.... Il semble qu'il faille l'ouvrir avec une appli appelee VWInstaller MacOsX...

Bref, je suis a la rue... Etst ce que qlqu un peut m'expliquer??? J'arrive pas a mettre VWI en place ....


Sinon autre solution: CADintosh... Mais il a l'air limite...

Merci


----------



## naas (11 Mars 2006)

voila ce qu'il faut faire:

*To try 'freeCAD' in Macintosh PowerPC OS/X:*
Create a folder, say, freecad8 for the downloads.
Download freecad8.zip  (6,506,732  bytes).
Download patch84.zip  (11,465 bytes).
Locate and download OSX virtual machine at http://smalltalk.cincom.com/downloads/index.ssp?content=visualworks
unzip freecad8.zip, preserving subdirectories, into the same folder.
unzip patch8*.zip, preserving subdirectories, into the same folder. Let it overwrite other files.
Decompress virtual machine file into the same folder.
From subfolder freecad8:bin:macx, move the application visual.app into folder freecad8
In folder freecad8, drag freecad8.im and drop onto visual.app to launch the application.
Alternatively, create a alias containing the full command below:
visual.app freecad8.im
The working folder should be freecad8
Then double click the alias.
You may delete subfolder freecad8:bin:macx, and its remaining contents. 
Please read the Known Problems 

tu en es où ?


----------



## fentuz (11 Mars 2006)

J'ai dezippe tout,

Puis telecharger VWInstaller et j'arrive pas a le mettre sur mon mac.... Il dit que des erreurs sont presentes...

Donc, je peux pas effectuer la compilation...


----------



## EricP (11 Mars 2006)

Essayez RealCADD...


----------



## fentuz (11 Mars 2006)

realcad n'est pas gratuit et perso... j'ai pas envie de depenser des sous pour faire de heure sup a la maison.... donc forcement je cherche du gratuit


----------



## PAT15 (11 Novembre 2013)

fentuz a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je suis a la recherche d'une applcation CAD. J'ai trouve : freeCAD
> 
> ...



J'ai chargé et installé FreeCAD mac osX10 6 8- 6 en rusant car j'ai réussi à contourner à contourner l'abonnement "obligatoire". C'est possible.

Gros problème avec FreeCAD, je n'ai pas accès aux préférences de FreeCAD. Elles sont en flou.
Pour ouvrir le document il y a deux logiciels PovRAY et un second (voir manuel).
Là, gros problème ; très gros problème, je tombe sur une impasse totale. J'ai essayé plusieurs logiciels. Idem.

Je pose une question : dois-je régler les préférences de FreeCAD sur PovRAY  (comme le html de références de Safari par exemple) ? Alors si mes préférences freeCAD sont irréglables que dois-je faire ?

Je vais essayer d'installer Lion pour installer FreeCAD Lion, mais j'attends que la gratuité annoncée par Apple soit effective.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h26 ----------

En parlant de document, je parle de dessin
Pat


----------



## bompi (12 Novembre 2013)

Quelle gratuité ?


----------



## edd72 (12 Novembre 2013)

Lion (10.7) ne sera pas gratuit, ni Mountain Lion (10.8).
C'est Mavericks (10.9) qui est gratuit.

A voir si la version FreeCAD étiqueté "10.7" fonctionne avec Mavericks.
(ça devrait car je pense que la différence entre la version "10.6" et "10.7", c'est le nettoyage/recompilation des binaires PPC  -qui était encore lançable par 10.6 mais plus par 10.7- et peut-être certains binaires 64bits -mode par défaut de 10.7 alors que c'était le 32bits pour 10.6-)


----------

